# Calculos para un dimmer



## rizomorfo (Jul 4, 2009)

hola, alguien me podria decir como calcular los angulos de retraso y de conduccion (en mS) en el siguiente diagrama (ejemplo basico de un dimmer)


----------



## betoelectronico (Jul 8, 2009)

ese circuito q pusiste generalmente se lo usa para variar la intensidad luminica. y la resistencia de 8.2kohm y el capacitor 0.047uf sirven para corregir el problema de histeresis que se presenta.
Si vos le sacas esa resistencia y ese capacitor puedes sacar el tiempo considerando esta ecuacion:

t= C*R*Ln (E/E-Vc)  donde C=0.1uF ,R= 8,2kohm + 250kohm ,E=220v,Vc=Vd(voltaje de disparo del DIAC)
fijate si te sirvio de algoo


----------



## rizomorfo (Jul 8, 2009)

T = 0,0000001 Faradios * 258200Ohms * Ln(220/220-30) = 3,785mS  (intensidad minima)
T = 0,0000001 Faradios * 8200Ohms * Ln(220/220-30) = 0,12mS (intensidad maxima)

Hay algo que no me cierra del segundo resultado, a 50hz a los 0,12mS no debería haber 30v como para activar el DIAC. 

----

Pregunta desde la ignorancia: el sistema no funciona como un divisor de tension entre el potenciometro y el capacitor de 100nF?


----------



## betoelectronico (Jul 9, 2009)

te corrijo una cosa:el resultado que obtienes de la ecuacion que te di..es de tiempo, no de intensidad o corriente,como pusiste en el parentesis.
otra cosita, la resistencia y el potenciometro sirven para determinar la velocidad con que el capacitor se cargara. considerando la constante taos= R*C.  cuanto mas grande sea esta constante, mas tiempo demorara el capacitor en llegar al valor de voltage Vd que hara disparar el TRIAC.
me entiendes ahora?


----------



## betoelectronico (Jul 9, 2009)

si quieres diseñar este circuito...tienes que partir de esta ecuacion diferencial..
E=Vr(voltaje en la resistencia y potenciometro) + Vc (voltaje en el capacitor)

E= i(t) R + 1/C (integral)i(t)dt  ----->  dE(t)/dt=di(t)/dt *R +  i(t)*1/C   

considerando una entrada senoidal----> E(t)= E(pico) sen wt 

reemplaza en la ecuacion diferencial ,el valor de E(t) y de ahi obtene los valores de capacidades y resistencia.
espero que te haya servido de algo.
saludos.


----------

